# Acts of Kindness



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

From the Toronto Star website:


This is a story that is retold by my parents to make sure that it is never forgotten.
My family was struggling to pay the bills as my father was the only income provider, and being a waiter, didn't make much. We moved from apartment to apartment to find cheaper accomdodations. With the birth of my younger brother who had asthma, our bills became extensive.

My mom who was taking ESL courses at the time, and mentioned our family's difficulties to a classmate.

A few days later, that classmate's husband phoned my father and told him there was a job waiting for him. It was a job with one of the big auto companies in one of their local factories.

After that day, we were able to have our own home, own cars, and live a comfortable middle-class life.

Next month, my father will be celebrating his 22nd year with the factory, and will retire soon. I worked for 5 summers at the same factory and paid my way through university. My younger brother has just started his first summer with the company.

That random act of kindness secured my family's financial situation. To Harry and Lillian Lee, you are truly angels on earth.
Ken Jim, Mississauga, July 22



I realised after I left a restaurant that I had misplaced my wallet. I drove back, but after searching the restaurant and checking all the garbage cans in the area, I [couldn’t find it.]
It contained about $300 as well as all of my credit cards, ID and other paper work. When I got home a couple of hours later, I opened my door to find my wallet [on the floor.]

There was a note from a man named Peter who had left his phone number. I called and thanked him. He had found it in the parking lot where the restaurant is and returned it to my house instead of taking it into a store.

Peter had trouble fitting my wallet through the small mail slot of my door, so he emptied the change out and left the change on the floor by the door so I would get it all back.

Thanks Peter! I hope your act of kindness is returned one day.
Cathy Luba, Toronto, July 19



All the employees of an auto shop where I worked were laid off one day, so we went out for a round of drinks to drown our sorrows. Our usual haunt was pretty quiet.
[There were] about 12 of us and we started talking with the only other customer, a young man who had just entered the workforce straight from university. He complained about his hours and the amount of work and what he perceived as low pay. We told him our story of being laid off and about most of us having the responsibility of family and house payments.

He left around 9 p.m. When we went to tally the bill, the waitress said the young man had paid our tab, which was considerable since we'd been there since around 5 p.m.. He told the waitress he wanted to pay for our evening out. His gesture made me realize that no matter how bad things seem to be, there is always light at the end of the tunnel.

Cheers to Ken.

Rob McBain, Scarborough, July 21



As a child, I was a big fan of Barbie dolls.
There was an outfit I wanted could only be purchased in the US. During a conversation with my older sister Pam's boyfriend, I had told him about this outfit. Kyle was working in the US that summer, and one day, I received the outfit in the mail.

I was ecstatic. What really makes this [special] is that Kyle had stopped dating my sister months before. He remembered what I had told him, bought the gift and sent it to me. A few years later, Kyle became my brother-in-law. 
Kaitlin Mendez, Edmonton, July 8 


I was in my second year of University in Toronto. It was a rough year for me. I was on academic probation and had ended a relationship on poor terms with my boyfriend Ken. It was winter and I was low on cash, and couldn't even pay my utility bills.
[Even though Ken and I had broken up] I told him about my plight because I didn't know who else to turn to. I mustered enough courage to phone the utility companies (hydro, electricity, phone) to ask for an extension so that maybe my parents could send me some money. All of them said that my bills were paid. The lady from Hydro told me that a friend called Ken had paid the bill.

I could not believe he had done that, especially after what I had put him through. I lost touch with him when he graduated, but to this day, he has remained in my heart because he helped me out in a time of need. 
Nellie Malonde, Bathurst, NB, July 8



A year ago last April, I was visiting Toronto with my family and became hopelessly lost.
We were going very slowly down one of the main roads, stopping at almost every street checking to see if it was the way out of town. As we pulled over, a car that had been behind us pulled up quickly, and the woman driving rolled down the window. I expected a "tongue lashing" for driving so slow. Instead, the woman asked us if we were lost and then gave us the directions, spending a good 10 minutes making sure we had it right.

It was a simple act that one does not normally see in big cities and I have not forgotten it. 
Eoghan Bacon, Franklin, Mass., July 7



I love reading the stories of kindness you publish in the Star. Today I chanced to see something lovely, which although not directed at me, I would love to share.
At the intersection of Shepperd and Leslie, a flock of geese were crossing in single file. A police car who happened to be there pulled to a stop and the kind officer came out to direct drivers to a stop while the geese finished crossing.

Thank you to that gentleman for showing that it is not just our lives, but all life that these noble officers are protecting.
sanam goudarzi, Toronto, July 15 


I was headed to the Trudeau airport in Montreal to fly to Toronto to see my father for Canada Day weekend and had spent my last $13 on an aerobus ticket.
I waited 45 minutes for the bus and then went into the Delta Hotel where the bus stops. I was told that the bus would not be coming because of the jazz festival.

I did not have time to make it to the central bus station before my flight. While I was wondering what to do, two men approached me. They had heard me speaking to the concierge and offered to split a cab ride to the airport.

When I explained that I didn't have any money left, they paid for my ride. To the two business men from Vancouver, thank you, you made my day. 
Caitlin Taal, Montreal, July 5 


This happened in Huntsville at the Little Caesar's restaurant several years ago.
My husband, a terminal cancer patient, our 9-year-old son and I were enjoying an afternoon meal. The talk turned to a house fire we had experienced a couple of years earlier and our son was reminiscing about some of the treasures he lost.

We talked about time healing wounds and how we still had each other at least for the moment. We also talked about a lot of other less traumatic things. In retrospect, this part of the conversation is the only thing I could ever think of that sparked the kindness we met with.

When we went to pay for our meal, the cashier said the bill had been paid by a gentleman who had been sitting a table or two away. He offered no explanation for his action beyond the statement that he wanted to pay for our dinner.

Despite the years and the miles, that gesture still warms my heart and brings tears to my eyes. Bless you sir, whoever you are. 
Shawn Brogan Spencer Ironton, Ohio, June 29



I planned my son’s third birthday party at the local Chuck E. Cheese's and had called in advance and reserved a table and a cake. I called the day ahead to make sure everything was OK and was assuered it was.
We arrived to find out that there was no reservation and the restaurant was filling up fast. I must have looked close to tears as the manager apologized and told us to hang tight. Ten minutes later, we were all at the centre table, in front of the stage.

We had our meal and enjoyed the show, but what I found the most surprising is that someone at the restaurant had gone out to abakery and purchased a gourmet cake for my son. This was not the ususal restaurant supplied birthday cake.

I was impressed with how the manager acted. It's been 17 years now and my son still remembers that as his best birthday. 
Lise Gervais, Ottawa, June 28


Many years ago, I visited Taiwan by myself. I didn't speak the language and got lost in a part of Taipei that was rough at best.
I found a motel and looking for money to pay for the room realized to my horror, I had lost my wallet. I was about to leave when the bellhop noticed the Canadian flag on my luggage. In English, he asked me what the problem was and spoke with the owner, explaining my situation.

The bellhop was a Canadian who was working in Taipei for the summer to spend time with family. This young man only knew me from association with the flag, but went out of his way to help. He offered me a hot meal that evening and the next day. To top it off, he called a taxi for me to the nearest foreign embassy so that I could arrange for money to be wired.

I have never forgotten him and the kindness he displayed. I still do a lot of backpacking around the world, and I am always proud to wear the Canadian flag. 
Jean Coucher Montreal, June 28


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

My father injured himself at work sometime ago, and needed help with Workplace Safety and Insurance Board forms, and just in general trying to understand the process of filing a claim.
Unfortunately, I'm in Calgary and his grasp of English is weak. He sought assistance from a Toronto legal aid clinic. At the clinic a young man spoke with him in Cantonese and spent hours going over the documents and processes.

My father wanted to thank the young man, and was told by the lawyer at the clinic that the young man was a student volunteer. It gives me a great feeling to know that such great people live in our country and volunteer to help the disadvantaged. Without this young man's help, my father would've had a hard time filing the claim. 
To Toronto, and to all Canadians, we should be thankful of all of our volunteers! Philip Lu Calgary, June 28



While my boyfriend was driving north on the 404, just past Sheppard, he noticed a lady who had pulled over due to blown tire. He pulled up to ask if he could help her out, but she said she had already called her son.
Chris had a jack in the trunk, pulled it out and changed her tire anyway. She wanted to repay his kindness, but Chris refused. She was insistent she do something and asked Chris if he would accept a Chinese good luck charm.

Not wanting to offend her, he accepted the small red envelope, put it on his dashboard, and didn't open it until he parked his car later. Inside was a neatly folded $100 bill! To the lady: Thank you so much! Your well wishes were all that was needed! Vasuki Thillainadarajah, Toronto, June 24



It was Dec. 24th, 1993. My husband, toddler, baby and myself were on our way - leaving Toronto to visit Granny and Grandpa in Carlisle, Ont. The whole family was coming from across Ontario and Calgary, to celebrate Christmas Eve together. The baby had stopped his crying, finally fell asleep when we heard a loud explosion. The baby awoke covered with glass from the rear windshield. The baby was crying, but unharmed.
We didn't know what had caused the glass to shatter, but were fortunate to have found an Apple Auto glass outlet in Milton, ON. It was mid-afternoon, businesses were closing, but the manager kindly offered to drive into Toronto to pick up the windshield for our car.

We had to wait about four hours or so while the repairs were done. We were going to kill time at a mall, when a woman who was there to pick up her van offered to take us all to her country home. We took her up on her kind offer. When we arrived she gave us homemade soup, sandwiches, and Christmas presents for our children.

Then Apple Auto glass called to have us pick up our car - a full hour earlier then expected. I quickly unpacked some gifts I had made for my family, and gave them to the kind woman. I later wrote a letter of thanks to not only the woman, but the manager of the glass company and his boss at head office. The kindness of these strangers really was a gift in itself. 
Barbara Mathews, Toronto, June 30



It was Christmas Day 2004 and my fiance and I were preparing to go to Tweed to see my father. We had to pick up my sister and her three kids first.
When we got to our van in the parking lot, [we saw that] someone had parked their cube van right behind us. My fiancée was livid and I was in a panic. We thought we'd be stuck there until someone moved the van, and who knew when that would be?

Being Christmas our security company said we couldn't get it towed without management's approval, and we didn't know who owned it.

He tried and tried to manouevre our van, but the cube van was just that much too close and the ice was preventing us from being able to swing the back end of the car out without hitting the van.

After about 30 minutes, a family drove into our parking lot, and two gentlemen offered to help push the backside of our van over the ice as my fiancée eased it back. After 1/2 an hour of trying they managed to push the rear of our van over the ice patch without hitting the cube van or squishing themselves between the two cars.

I was so relieved I cried. I thanked them so much for helping us - that was true Christmas spirit. 
Rebecca Herbertson, Toronto, June 21


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought it an appropriate time to post something positive and heart-warming. This section of the Toronto Star website is my favourite. Please feel free to add any acts of kindness you know of...your own or someone else's.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bless you, Mrs. F. Posting all of these stories is just another one of your ways of showing your kindness to all of us here in ehMacLand. Thank you, my friend.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A great idea for a thread Mrs. F.

Well done!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Hopefully, this thread shall surpass the length of The Shang's thread by Labor Day...............or maybe Christmas, to be more realistic.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Well I only hope this spreads a little sunshine around ehMac, and perhaps inspires a few people. I'll continue to post them as new ones come up - this way, the thread will remain near the top.

Have a happy day, everyone!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mrs. F., this post should always be near the top.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

always remember to pay it forward


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Miguelsanchez, that is an appropriate pay back. Gracias, mi amigo.


----------



## Rob777 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Wonderful world we live in*

My daughter had an accident in November 2003. She got burned by a cup of hot tea and spent 23 days in The Hospital for Sick Children in Toronto. I was in Teacher's College at the time so I had no income. My wife was running a home daycare so she needed to take time off, so money was a real issue. Over those 23 days my neighbours got together and collected money for us. There are 2 schools in my neighbourhood, one public and the other catholic. The teachers at each of the schools put some money together, and the catholic school contacted the church they are affiliated with and received some cash and a food basket from them. By the way, this is a church that my wife and I have never been to. As well, there was an envelope left in my mailbox with $350 from someone. We never did find out where that money came from.

It's not over yet. While we were in Toronto there was some issues with accomodations. I could stay in the room with my daughter, but there was no room for other family members that came from out of town. The Delta Chelsea hotel has a program where they donate some free rooms to families of children in the hospital. Because of my daughters injury she was required to wear a burn garment for a few months after she left the hospital. They are about $400 a piece and we needed two of them. The Shriners stepped in and covered the cost of those for us.

Almost done. And not to forget some of the finest people in the world, the doctors and nurses and all the support staff at The Hospital for Sick Children that kept my wife and I from completely falling apart and letting us know that everything would be OK. And sure enough it is OK. For those of you who that have dealt with the hospital you know how wonderful it is. And for those of you that have never been there, it is the greatest place that I hope you never have to see.

Who do I thank? My neighbours, the schools, the church, the hotel, the Shriners, the hospital, and the countless number of strangers who helped us because we needed help.

One more thing. The university which I was attending was totally supportive. They told me not to worry about anything school related until the family situation was taken care of. All my assignments were given extensions and any tests that I had to write were rescheduled.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the wonderful thread, Mrs. Furley. You truly brightened my day


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Rob777, that is a story chock full of Acts of Kindness. Thank you for posting.


BTW, years ago my sister was burned in a similar way (by a cup of hot coffee) when she was just a wee girl. My parents' (and my sister's) hospital experience was not a positive one.

Thank goodness for Sick Kids. They do so many wonderful things and that's why I choose to donate money to them.

I hope your daughter made a full recovery.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Best thread... EVER!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, better than The Shang thread???????????????? Actually, come to think of it, it IS a far more meaningful and relevant thread than The Shang. Carry on.


----------



## Rob777 (Dec 17, 2002)

My daughter is fine. She ended up needing a skin graft on her shoulder, but it could have been worse, she was burned on half of her face, on her chest, back and shoulder. There are no marks anywhere except the graft which keeps looking better and better all the time.

I never really realized how many people were involved with out lives at that moment until I saw this thread and started thinking about it. 

With all the badness in the world, I still think there is more goodness. It just doesn't get the press the bad stuff does.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Wonderful idea for a thread  . A nice reminder of all the good there still is in the world.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

27 days in a hospital from a cup of tea!!! Shocking. I am going to be keeping the coffee and tea well away from the little one from now on. Scared straight.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

I believe firmly in totally random acts of kindness. And that you can change the world, one smile at a time.

I think Don Knotts is lucky to have someone in his life like you. Or focuses on the things you do… I've since upgraded you from just having good taste in music, to having good taste in things. 

Which brings to mind a quote from one of my all time favourite movies, *Life as House*: _"You know that great thing, though? Is that change can be so constant you don't even feel the difference until there is one. It can be so slow that you don't even notice that your life is better or worse, until it is."_

Have a wonderful rest of your day everyone!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

This is what I find so puzzling. 
For all the fear mongering.......the world in THIS thread is the world I see all the time .......all over the planet........culture after culture.

One thing in current society that I find distressing is the unwillingness to both hitch hike and it seems pick up hitch hikers and I'm not sure which came first. 

I have wonderful memories of both sides of that coin and it was so refreshing in Cuba to see hundreds of people out sharing rides and vehicles and we had one of most enjoyable conversations with a hitch hiker heading back to school.

We picked up a soldier and a college student and enjoyed it immensely, took the student to lunch and learned a tremendous amount about Cuba we could never have on our own.

I think it's up to every one of us to consciously engender trust and interaction. Even stodgy old Trawna is getting "personable" these days. :clap:

Just for fun at times when I've had a particularly successful day at MacDoc more by luck than good planning, I've dropped a $50 bill on street person just for the mischievious enjoyment in seeing the reaction.
A little luck indeed deserves a "pass it on" and it's for my enjoyment purely ...where it gets spent I could care less but the sheer delight on the unsuspecting recipients face makes my day. 

I deplore the suspicion and isolation that media seems to say is so pervasive. 
MY experience with the world, both home and abroad is very different.
Trust and openness engenders the same response in others I believe and I have seen it as the RULE rather than the exception.

Thanks for the thread. I too enjoy that part of the Star. I think it started with some letters and grew from there. :clap:


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

March break one year going north on Hwy 9 - still a lot of snow on the ground and lousy weather. My Bronco broke down and I had to put the kids in their snowsuits and start hiking as it was too cold to sit in the truck. Houses kind of far apart and the first few no one answered the door. The lady who did answer on the fourth or fifth house we tried not only let in four small kids and myself, but let us stay for three hours til help arrived, amused the kids and gave us tea.
I will always have kind memories.

I have been able to help others - giving a ride home to a couple whose wife had twisted her ankle in the park. Watched at least ten cars drive by some poor bloke rolling around on the grass medium. I was the first to stop and as soon as I did a biker and a fellow in a van stopped. The guy in the van had room and took the fellow to the hospital.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

Near the end of last summer, I broke my ankle playing soccer. Nothing bad, but I did have to stay in a walking cast and use crutches (I could hobble for short distances, but it was better to keep weight off it). 

For the summer, I often go back home to Winnipeg (I'm here in Toronto as a student), and I was originally planning to drive back with my girlfriend-now-wife. While I could tolerate being in a car for three days with the cast, since it was the ankle on my right foot that was broken I couldn't help with the driving at all. Luckily, her honour attendant from the wedding (a guy who's a good friend of mine too) volunteered to come with us, and even put up with sharing a room with a pair of newlyweds (though we didn't do anything to make him feel uncomfortable ). Once we got to Toronto, he also did most of the heavy lifting and carrying (my wife has back and wrist problems, so she couldn't help).

That semester in school, I had 10 am classes three times a week, which meant crushing onto a rush-hour subway. However, despite all the stories of big-city indifference, somebody giving up their seat to me was the rule, rather than the exception. Even when the physiotherapist cleared me to go off the crutches and just wear the boot, people would offer their seats (well, once they noticed that the boot wasn't just some new fashion style ).

It's not a big of a story as some of the other ones told on this thread, but it's nice to know that people will notice and help.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Big or small story - doesn't diminish the act of kindness. Sometimes a small kindness can be just what it takes to change the direction of a rotten day or time.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Thank you all for this thread.
I really needed the reminders of the good in the world. 
While I work with some of the best people in the world, it saddens me to see that their work is often unrewarded. Once I leave work, it seems that the great work that they did has all disappeared.

So it is good that others do the same work that they do.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> I believe firmly in totally random acts of kindness. And that you can change the world, one smile at a time.
> 
> I think Don Knotts is lucky to have someone in his life like you. Or focuses on the things you do… I've since upgraded you from just having good taste in music, to having good taste in things.
> 
> ...


Aw, thanks! The feeling is mutual. You have a good heart and also most excellent taste in music. And you are going to be an amazing dad!

I have to see Life As A House - I've heard good things and that is a lovely quote...definitely something to remember.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Cameo said:


> I have been able to help others - giving a ride home to a couple whose wife had twisted her ankle in the park. Watched at least ten cars drive by some poor bloke rolling around on the grass medium. I was the first to stop and as soon as I did a biker and a fellow in a van stopped. The guy in the van had room and took the fellow to the hospital.


Cameo, I had a similar experience - I was leaving a mall here in town and drove past an older woman lying on the ground. In the minute or so it took me to pull over and get out of my car, 10 or 15 people walked right past her! It turned out she had tripped on a bump in the sidewalk and had broken her wrist. I managed to calm her down and made sure she got to the hospital (she wouldn't take a ride from me but took a cab) where her daughter met her.

I gave her my number and asked her to call and let me know how she was and, from my phone number, she got my address and send a beautiful bouquet of flowers the next day! I certainly didn't expect anything in return but it was a nice surprise.

Anyway, I know that most people probably passed her by out of fear - nobody wants to get involved anymore. I just kept thinking if it was my mother, I would sure want someone to stop and help.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

When I first moved to Vancouver, I noticed the people had trouble driving in the snow. Me and a roomate used to take to the streets with my 4X4, shovels, winter boots and prairie know-how to get people unstuck. It was a lot of fun on a cancelled work day.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Carex said:


> When I first moved to Vancouver, I noticed the people had trouble driving in the snow. Me and a roomate used to take to the streets with my 4X4, shovels, winter boots and prairie know-how to get people unstuck. It was a lot of fun on a cancelled work day.


Over the years, I have had so many people help me get in and out of parking spots in the winter. I'm always touched that people will stop to help in that situation.

Good stuff, Carex!


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Several years ago I was having financial problems - at Christmastime, someone anonymously sent me & my partner a $50 grocery certificate for the local store ~ I put it down to "small town" behaviour, & am really quite happy to hear about such random acts of kindness all over the place, not just here in my tiny little town. I make it a practice to share food when I know someone is struggling financially, to give rides to people going between my small town & the next when my car is not full, to do pro bono & work trades on a regular basis, & to make friends with children (does that seem off-thread? well, I've found that kids are naturally giving, so it helps remind me what's really important in life) - & that grocery gift lives on in my mind.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

duosonic said:


> well, I've found that kids are naturally giving, so it helps remind me what's really important in life)


Reminds me of one time at a Tim Horton's - a young girl (maybe around 6 or 8 years old, I'm bad at estimating ages) bought a donut and dropped the change in the little box by the register, I think for Tim Horton's camps. In recent years I've ignored those little change boxes, but after seeing her do that I dropped some of my change in too. I think just seeing someone else acting generously is enough to get the rest of us going, too.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I have been putting change into those boxes in Timmies as my son was one of the kids they sent to camp a couple summers ago. He had a great experience and this was at a time I couldn't do much for him regarding holidays or events.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

More from the Toronto Star...



The best acts are ones from the heart. This story started when I was helping my aunt process her immigration papers in Mississauga.
I was unfamiliar with all the paperwork, and quite frankly felt defeated. So we tried seeking out immigration consultants for help.

However, their fees were too much, and my aunt couldn't afford them. At one point, we sat in Square One mall crying because my aunt would be sent back to India.

Then a young man walked up and asked if he could help us. I told him our troubles, and he handed me a card. He was a law student from York, and he worked at one of their legal clinics, which also specialized in immigration matters.

We took the long bus ride to York's campus and our troubles were solved. Another bonus was that their services were free.

I know that many people in society look down upon lawyers as money grabbing types, but this experience changed my view at least.

One stranger's gesture changed my family's nightmare. Thank you for your help.

Jade Singh, Brampton, July 26



I am a cashier at a local department store. One hectic Friday afternoon before the long weekend I was serving a customer. She gave me a $100 bill to pay for her purchases.
After gave her her change and went to close my cash, the $100 bill was missing. I called the supervisor and we checked all around the cash. The customer still had her purse open to prove that she had given me the bill. We thought maybe someone had grabbed the bill from the next checkout line, so I finished my shift and worried all weekend about what the boss would say.

The following Tuesday I was at a register and the lady from the week before came up to me and handed me a $100 bill. She was unpacking her purchases and found the bill between two cartons of lemonade.

My boss offered her a gift certificate, which she would not except. I will always remember her act of kindness and honesty.

Caren Roy, Sudbury, July 25


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> I have to see Life As A House - I've heard good things and that is a lovely quote...definitely something to remember.


Run don't walk to see that movie. Such a beautiful commentary on the human condition. On life, change, and making moments count. That movie in large part, has helped me formulate what is important to me.

As well, it has good use of my favourite Joni Mitchell song ever…

And oh oh oh, that movie was also how I found out about one band I have yet to mention that is also up there on my list: Guster.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> As well, it has good use of my favourite Joni Mitchell song ever…


And your favourite Joni Mitchell song is...???


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

For the lady that took my kids and myself in we went out and bought a really nice stained glass suncatcher and dropped it off with a note of thanks.
THAT felt really good.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> And your favourite Joni Mitchell song is...???


hint:
_Oh but now old friends they're acting strange
And they shake their heads
And they tell me that I've changed
Well something's lost but something's gained
In living every day_


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

this thread made my day. Thanks guys.


My wife's grandma (Isa, 93) broke her shoulder this saturday. they called the ambulance and she was rushed to the hospital.(she doesn't like hospitals). I was at work, and got an email from my wife with the news. i then sent an email to my preschool buddy Adrian Schoo (a very succesfull traumatologist? (bone doctor), this email, was the first email i sent him since i'been in Canada, that's 2 years almost . I'm not that communicative.  .
Why him, not only he is a good professional, he knows Isa, (he painted Isa's apartment and put a ceramic tile floor for her when he was a student and needed the money, therefore, he is the only Doctor Isa likes). Saturday at 10 pm he shows up at Isa's, verifies that she got proper medical attention, and stays there for almost three hours ,way past when she doozed off, talking to my mother in law on coping with elder care. (he ditched a family dinner that night). he will never read this, and i will probably won't be talking to him till december this year, if i get to go to Buenos Aires, but the good thing is he doen't need to hear me say thanks, he knows how i feel, and he knows that i will be there when/ if he needs me, as always. 



Louie, this is the beginning of a beautiful thread........


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Great stories in this thread. It's amazing how far a little kindness can go in this cynical world. 

Even at my advanced age, I still believe most people are basically good and respond to kindness. It's a tiny minority of truly selfish people that ruin things for everybody. 

Many of us who can sometimes unconsciously exhibit callousness or anger at others (I'm including myself in this), do so when we have surrendered to fear or stress in our lives. This includes everyday meanness like being nasty in traffic or being rude with service people. The kindness shown in these stories is an antidote to this.

I have a couple of stories to add. The first shows one of the things I like about living in a small community. When a local artist had some health problems a few years ago and couldn't generate an income for a bit, a group of her friends got together and planned a benefit night for her at the Agricultural Hall. They got a bunch of the locally talented amateur musicians to play some music and a few of the local writers to read their work on stage and around a hundred people came and each put what they could donate in the pot. I heard that the final figure was around $2000 and helped her to get back on her feet and over her crisis. It was a great evening.

I spend a lot of my time doing business at the Granville Island Public Market in Vancouver. The Market has a lot of street people who come and go through there at various times. A few years back, there was one old fellow, who we always used to see there, sometimes daily. He would come and read newspapers at the table there, probably to keep warm, for a good chunk of the day. He never did anything anti-social or bothered anyone except for the fact that he really, really smelled bad. For that reason myself and many others tried to stay away from him.

One of the people in the Market, a gentle guy named Ross, who sold crafts there, struck up a friendship with the old guy and used to sit with him and chat on a regular basis. I was always amazed at how Ross could manage to sit within a few feet of him, because of the smell. Ross said he was a very intelligent fellow who was a really nice guy.

One year, just before Christmas, we started to notice that the old guy was limping quite badly. Ross with the help of Mary, one of the Market Administrators, started to work on getting him some help. One night when he was having a really bad time, Ross took the old guy to one of the Market staff's showers and got him cleaned up. They got a Vancouver social worker involved and tried to find somewhere for him to stay.

Gradually the old guy's story started to become known to us in the Market. You don't normally think about the fact that street people all have stories and came from somewhere. In fact most of us try to avoid thinking about this, so we don't have to think too hard about the problems of the homeless.

It turned out that this old guy used to be a minister for a church somewhere in the interior of BC. Sometime years before, his wife left him and he had some kind of nervous breakdown. I gather that he lost it to a great degree and ended up living on the street in Vancouver. He managed OK on his own, until he started having the problem with his foot that was causing him to limp. I guess that over the years he just adapted to his new lifestyle and lost touch with his old life and his family.

Through the kindness and efforts of Ross, Mary and the social worker, they managed to get in touch with the old guy's son, who had been looking for him for years and who happily came to Vancouver to get his old dad. I remember the happy ending, when the old guy and his son came to visit the Market, after New Years. The old guy was clean and well dressed and looked happy, just like the anyone's Grandpa.

I always remember how a little bit of work from a couple of unselfish people managed to save the life of a fellow, who might have otherwise become just another old homeless person to die on the street in the winter.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

GA, I am moved to tears.
Thank you - those are both beautiful stories.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Small town living is great. Years ago up north we had a tornado hit - trees down, roofs smashed etc - no power, water. The stores in town stayed open til well after 1:00 am for those who could get to town to buy batteries and fresh water.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

More from the Toronto Star...

I regularly travel to Ottawa with my wife on VIA to visit family.
A few years ago we were coming back to Toronto during the Christmas rush. The train was packed with holiday travellers and university students heading home.

There weren't any double seats available, so my wife sat in the quad section by herself with three strangers, while I sat with a young man. We introduced ourselves and when he realized my [situation] he offered his seat to [my wife.] That gesture made our commute a little more comfortable. I'm glad that considerate people still exist. 
Michael Medin, Toronto, July 29




I'm currently living and working in Daejeon, South Korea, and read this section daily online.
The other day I had the most random, but genuine act of kindness bestowed upon me. I was waiting at the crosswalk in front of Wal-Mart to come home, and it was raining.

Of course, I didn't have an umbrella, but it was only a 10 minute walk so I didn't care. All of a sudden I noticed I wasn't getting wet, and I turned around.

A Korean woman was holding her umbrella over me. She continued to hold it over me and walked me all the way back to my apartment, without so much as a word spoken between us. I don't speak Korea, and she didn't speak English. It was such a nice gesture that I couldn't help but smile.

I thanked her in my broken Korean, and she continued along.

Thank you to the kind citizens of Daejeon who have helped to make my time here welcoming.

Wendy Cirne, Daejeon, South Korea, July 30 




My boyfriend had a hockey game in Markham and was going to pick up his buddy and head over to the rink. He threw his equipment in the back of his truck, but when he backed in to his friend's driveway, his friend asked where's your equipment?
My boyfriend forgot to close his tailgate and it must have fallen off the back. They retraced the route a few times but his hockey bag was no where to be found.

He decided to watch the game anyway and was talking to me on his cell, when an old team mate called on the other line. A man from his neighborhood had found his hockey bag, opened it, looked at the jersey and noticed the team was sponsored by a neighborhood pub. He happened to be friends with the owner and the owner put him in touch with the old team mate who in turned called my boyfriend.

He picked his equipment up on the way home. I would like to thank the man who took the time to [do this.] You went out of your way!

Stephanie Caldwell, Scarborough, July 28 




My husband was in a terrible car accident on Christmas Eve and I ended up at Sunnybrook hospital with just the clothes I had on.
On Christmas Day I went to a nearby variety store for a few toiletries as we would be there a couple nights. I asked the cashier if he happened to have any T-shirts for sale. My fleece sweater was a bit heavy and a little funky after all we had been through.

A lady behind me suddenly handed me her son's shirt from a backpack. I turned to him, expecting some attitude, but he just looked at me and nodded.

The shirt fit and I wore it proudly around the hospital. It was one act of kindness that brightened an otherwise horrible weekend. 
Rebekah Baird, Gravenhurst, July 27


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

More from the Toronto Star..


We were at the dog patch off the Bayview extension and my dog accidentally wounded her neck on a branch.
The closest hospital was the Blue Cross on the Danforth, at Broadview and the closest parking space I could find was in front of the Black Swan pub. I rushed my dog to the clinic, never purchasing a ticket.

I [later] returned to take my dog to the Emergency Veterinary Clinic and on my windshield was a parking ticket. Someone sitting on the pub’s patio had obviously witnessed my rush [and bought it for me.]

This act of kindness caused me to shed tears. Thank-you, whoever you are. 
Courtney Cash Toronto, Aug 2



A group of friends and I decided to celebrate our graduation from college by doing some backpacking for the summer before we'd all join the workforce, and the real world. We were travelling throughout Asia, and our plans were to end our tour in Thailand, and then fly back to Canada.
Unfortunately, a typhoon hit us while we were in Vietnam and we had to stay there beyond our planned time, and also beyond our budget. On the day our money ran out, we were scrambling to arrange for money orders from our family. Our plane tickets had expired because we had stayed past the day of return, since we bought the tickets for really cheap.

As we sat there wondering what we would do, a young Vietnamese couple started conversing with us. They were curious to know what we were doing there, and we explained our backpacking excursion and our current crisis.

The husband got up and left us and returned with five tickets, one for each of us. We were completely dumbfounded to say the least, and we refused this offer.

However, Sanh explained to us that his entire family had escaped the Vietnam war in a boat. When they reached Hong Kong, only one country would accept his family. That country was of course none other than Canada.

Sanh started to tear up and said that it would be his sign of appreciation to our nation for saving his family.

We took down his address, and promised to send the money back when we returned home. He said that as long as we returned home safely, that would be thanks enough.

When I mailed the cheques to him a few weeks later, it was returned with a small sticker stating that there was no such address.

One act of kindness inspired another.
Jared Young, Burlington, Aug. 1


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

More from the Toronto Star...

As a youngster, I frequented a used bookstore in Burlington. For my 9th birthday, I had saved up enough money in my piggy bank to buy books for myself, or so I thought.
I picked out two books and brought them to the counter. I put down all my change, and the cashier spent some time counting the change and calculating the bill for me. I proudly told her that I was buying the books with money I had made from house chores, and that this was the first time I was buying a gift for myself on my birthday.

She smiled and put the books in a bag and wished me a happy birthday.

During the ride back, my father asked what books I had bought. He glanced at the price tags and asked how much money I had brought. I told him everything in the piggy bank.

He laughed and said there couldn't have been more than $5 in change, and that the lady had sold me the books at half price. Not only was I completely surprised, but I learned a valuable lesson that day. Acts of kindness make our world a better place. Thank you to the lady at the Appleby Book Ranch.
Ken Jim Mississauga, Aug. 16



Years ago I had a summer job as a waitress in a restaurant on Hwy 69 to make money for university. One Friday night I served a couple with a baby.
I was happy to put some in extra effort; get them extra dishes, reheat bottles, etc. and so after they left I was disappointed that they had not given me a tip. This happened occasionally, especially when people are rushing north to the cottage.

I was surprised the next afternoon when the wife returned to give me the forgotten tip and explained that as they were driving away they realized that they each thought the other had left me a tip.

I counted on those tips and worked especially hard to earn them. and really appreciated being recognized by this couple. As a result, I always try to put a little extra effort into thanking people for their efforts. It takes a few seconds, but the inner glow lasts a long time! 
Laurie Meher, Toronto, Aug. 10



It was the early morning in September 1971, when I arrived at the Greyhound Bus depot [in Toronto] as a newly landed immigrant.
Beside me on the bus was a Chinese man coming from Detroit and on his way back to his restaurant business in Timmins. After a brief conversation, with my telling him of my entry to Canada, he invited me for a breakfast at restaurant on Dundas St. near Bay Street. I thanked him, but forgot to get his name because I was so excited and quite anxious as I did not know anybody in Toronto.

I would like to thank this kind gentleman again for such an act of kindness. I went through the whole day without anything else to eat as I was trying to look for a place to live. Although I am of Chinese origin too, I speak Fukienese while he spoke Cantonese.

Wherever you are kind sir, thank you again. 
Avelino Tong Toronto, Aug. 4


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

More...


In Grade 8, I went to an overnight camp for my first time.
Buses were to leave from ‘Centennial's’ parking lot, so my mom dropped me off early and drove to work. Seeing no buses, I wandered anxiously into the building to ask some office staff about the camp. They were puzzled. Apparently, I had been dropped off at the wrong ‘Centennial’.

Buses were leaving from elsewhere in 20 minutes; I was stranded, helpless, and (pre-cell phone!) unable to reach my parents. Being a car-raised suburban child, I had no idea how taxis or buses even worked. I stood shaking in that office, nearly sick with panic.

With time running out, one lady [in the office] decided to drive me to the right place. She unloaded my suitcase and ensured that I found my camp group. Seeing a little girl’s coat in her trunk, I recall wondering if she had a daughter too.

Eight years later her kindness still moves me. She has my profound gratitude. Helen Mo, Scarborough, Aug. 17



My brother Wilfred is 84 years old and needs the assistance of a scooter. He lives in Whitby and does most of his errands this way.
One day on his way home from shopping it started to rain very heavily. He had no protection from the rain.

Some people in a van stopped their vehicle, opened up an umbrella for him and said he could keep it.

He was able to travel the rest of the way home without getting wet.

It's nice to see there are people out there that care for the needs of others. Thank-you whoever you were. 
Irene Pike, London, Ont., Aug. 20


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

an immigrant's story (a little long):

april 1963, and my dad was immigrating to canada. after 9 days on a cruise ship crossing the atlantic, they docked at halifax and were ushered on to a crowded train for a 2 day trip to toronto. on the train ride over, my dad struck up a conversation with a gentlemen about his age who said he was going to toronto to visit his uncle. 

when they arrived at union station, everyone filed off the train, and most people had someone waiting to pick them up. my dad, not having any friends or family here wandered off in search of a hotel. at this point, the gentlemen he had been speaking with called him over and introduced my dad to his uncle. the uncle asked where he would be staying and would not hear of my dad staying in a hotel. "tonight, you'll stay at my rooming house. tomorrow, you can look for a hotel." 

that night my dad joined the family for a steak dinner, and he slept really well. the next morning, as he was packing, the rooming house owner asked what his plans were. "to find an apartment and a job." was my dad's reply. "what's wrong with this place?" asked the rooming house owner. "you can stay here as long as you like, rent-free. pay me back when you get a job."

my dad was stunned, he didn't know what to say. he thanked the owner profusely, and promised to pay him back. 

fast-forward two months and one job. my dad had saved enough to pay for the rent that he owed the owner. "keep it," he said, "start saving to buy a house. you can start paying rent next month." 

my dad has never forgotten that man and kept in touch with him for many years after he moved out the rooming house on palmerston. this and many other acts of kindness helped to shape his view of canada and the canadian ideology (although the rooming house owner was an immigrant himself, a compatriot of my dad's). pay it forward?

i'll post more immigrant stories later if you're all interested.

later,

miguel


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Miguel, what an uplifting story. My grandparents were immigrants to the US from Czarist Russian, part of the wave of Jewish people terrorized by the Pogroms and forced to leave Russia by edict of the Czar. They came to America in 1903, and kissed the ground when they departed their ship at Ellis Island.

My mother was born in Montreal and emmigrated to New York City with my grandmother. 

I am an immigrant to Canada, becoming a Landed Immigrant on July, 25th, 1977 and a Canadian Citizen on July 1st, 1997.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Lovely story, Miguel.
I would certainly love to hear more!


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

More...


I grew up in Toronto and one summer afternoon when I was 13 or 14 I was coming down the long hill on Yonge Street towards Lawrence Avenue on my bicycle.
I was going flat out and near the intersection there was a storm sewer grate with a broken rung. My front wheel went in and I went sailing out on to the street.

I got some scrapes, but was otherwise okay. The bike’s front wheel was bent double and I was thinking of the long walk back on foot with a wheel that wouldn`t turn when a passing police car stopped. The [police officer] rolled down his window and asked what was going on. When I explained, he got out, put the bike in the trunk and drove me home. When we got there he put the bike on the lawn and drove off. That was 1959 and I have never forgotten his kindness.

On the ride home I let the word ‘cop’ slip out and he explained that he was not a ‘cop’ but an "officer" - and I have called them officers ever since. 
David Wilson Houston, Texas, Aug. 26 ,P>


I frequent a McDonalds for breakfast on my way to work each day. It's a quiet place where most of the regular customers know each other.
This morning, a young mother with five children came in. After ordering, the mother realized she didn't have enough money. She was embarrassed and tried to round up her kids to leave. The manager stepped forward, took what money she had and offered the meals. He also threw in some free Happy Meal toys.

I thought that the manager went out of his way to help a mother in a tough spot.
Saso Debrunsky, Etobicoke, Aug. 24


About four years ago, when my daughter was three months old, I was travelling from midtown Toronto to Mississauga for a friend's daughter's birthday party.
There was summer contruction going on and traffic was painfully slow. From north of Wellesley St. to Edward St. my baby cried and cried. I [decided to pull over] and turned on to Edward St., which was closed due to construction. A policeman gestured and [gave me] the "move your car NOW" look.

I ignored him and got out of the car while he yelled at me to move. I said: "Please, I have a crying baby in the back seat". Well, that was enough for him. He not only allowed me to stay, but he directed the construction workers to move out of my way and give me space while I carried my baby and conforted her until she stopped crying.

About 10 minutes later, after she calmed down, he stopped all traffic on Edward St. so I could [get on my way again.] His kind gesture helped get me through a very stressful moment in the early days of motherhood. Thank you to that officer. Betty Bargold Toronto, Aug. 24


At a Dairy Queen in Port Perry, a family had ordered ice cream cones for the kids and coffee for the dad. When his debit card wouldn't register, the dad pulled out his change and found he was short.
He returned the coffee but was still short. A young server jumped in, covered the deficit and the sticky faced kids walked away smiling.

On a vacation to Nova Scotia we were eating in a family seafood restaurant along the east shore [when we noticed] an elderly woman and her daughter. It became apparent that the mother suffered from Alzheimers. At the end of the meal she confusedly ordered a half glass of milk, digging in her change purse, mumbling about the price.

The kind waitress brought her a full glass at no charge. 
Scott Gardner Beaverton, Aug. 18



In the summer of 2002 I was traveling from Toronto to Tilsonburg, when my car broke down on the 401, just outside Woodstock. Most cars continued to pass by, but one gentleman stopped to offer his help.
After a little cooling down (both me and the car), my car seemed to be able to chug along slowly, and he offered to follow me in his vehicle to the next service station.

After about two minutes the car shut down again due to the blown head gasket. He pulled over again and offered me his Roadside Assistance card to call a tow truck, simply leaving his mailing address. He asked for nothing in return, other than the card, which I did return.

His gesture has always resonated with me, and reminds me to ‘pay if forward’. 
Stephen Cave, Toronto, Aug. 17


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mrs. F., what fine stories of human kindness. Thanks for sharing them with all of us here in ehMacLand.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

*More Acts of Kindness from the Star...*

I had lived in Hamilton for a short while and over Christmas visited my daughter and her family in Toronto. I returned to Hamilton on the bus and was waiting for what I thought was the last bus up the Mountain. A cab driver stopped and told me the bus was not running and did I need a cab. I told him I had no money but he said he didn’t feel right leaving me there so late at night and offered me a free ride. He even refused my offer of later payment and just told me he had once been all alone in a new country and wished me a Merry Xmas.

I have never forgotten his kindness on what was one of the saddest holidays of my life. 
Sheila Corbett Hamilton, Sept. 2


In July, 2004 I [was on holiday] in Edmonton with my two children.
Within 24 hours, I had an appendicitis attack and ended up in surgery. We knew no one in the city and my children were both minors. Rather than put them in foster care while I was hospitalized for three days, the hospital arranged for them to stay in out-patient housing and to watch out for them.

They allowed them to call grandparents and visit me and they also arranged for a cab to take them to our hotel, pick up our luggage and returned them to the hospital.

The hotel was also amazing in not charging us for the night our bags occupied the room.

I will definitely return to Edmonton soon. The saying is 'I left my heart in San Francisco', but mine is 'I left my appendix in Edmonton'. I'll never forget the kindness of the University of Alberta Hospital! 
Tara King, St. Catharines, Sept. 9



In mid-February, 2000 my mother was in hospital facing emergency cancer surgery.
The evening before the surgery, I planned to take the GO Bus from York Mills to the hospital in Brampton to visit her. A snowstorm, predicted for overnight, had started at midday and when I reached York Mills all the buses were well behind schedule.

The only bus heading in my direction was going only as far as Bramalea - a good distance from the hospital. I knew that Brampton Transit would not be able to get me to the hospital before visiting hours were over. I was in tears as I explained my situation to the bus driver.

The gentleman in line behind me overheard the story and offered to drive me to the hospital from Bramalea, even though it was out of his way and the conditions were awful. In my distraught state I never got his name, but I remember that he worked for the Ministry of Health, and was, I think, and accountant.

My mother came through the surgery and has been cancer-free for a number of years now. Thank you for letting me use this forum to thank a stranger for his incredible act of kindness. Kelly Cornblum, Toronto, Sept. 6




This summer during a heatwave, I locked the keys in my car at Spadina and Bloor.
I had pulled over to get a bottle of water from the 7-Eleven and my friend and I both got out, assuming the other was going to stay and wait. We didn't realize the mistake until we were standing outside the car. Luckily, the car wasn't running.

We were hot, tired, broke and illegally stopped at a busy intersection. To our surprise - and delight - all kinds of people stopped to help. Someone brought a coat hanger. The 7-11 staff offered up some tools. The police officer who came by on her bicycle stopped to help.

We tried to hook the keys, we tried to snag the lock, we tried everything. Eventually, a tow truck pulled up. I thought: 'Oh no, I can't afford this.’ I couldn't believe it when the driver walked over and said: "I've driven by you three times watching you try to get it open. I can't take it anymore." He used his special tool to unlock the door, got back into his truck and drove away.

Everyone cheered and I thanked them profusely for their help.

It was truly an inspiring scene that day and I'm thankful for the random act of kindness from the people in my neighbourhood.
Sherri Wood, Toronto, Sept. 2




In the 1970s, when I was five years old, my family immigrated to Toronto from Finland.
We lived in the Annex, renting a couple of rooms in a house. Our first Christmas was pretty lean. We always celebrated on Christmas Eve, and opened our few presents then. I got a couple of practical things like mittens from my mom and dad, but I was pretty disappointed.

Lo and behold on Christmas morning - the doorbell rang and a couple of Salvation Army workers appeared with presents from Santa. As I unwrapped the toys, I remember thinking how nice it was that Santa remembered me, all the way from Finland!

I will always look at the Salvation Army with joy in my heart, and remember how they welcomed a little girl into this country.
Marika Carter, Oakville, Aug. 30 


While attending University in Kingston, my dad unexpectedly passed away.
My dad had always picked me up and dropped me off in the city to catch the bus back and forth to school. However, after my Dad passed, my mom and I were left unsure as to how I'd get home, since my mom is very uncomfortable driving on the highway or in heavy city traffic and always relied on my dad.

I told her I'd take the local bus up to the Markham area and we worked out a location where she could pick me up.

Everything seemed to go as planned and after a 40 minute ride I arrived in Markham. It was then that I realized I didn't have enough money to pay the additional fare required when travelling into York Region on the TTC.

In a panic, the TTC driver graciously let me exit the bus for free. I wish the story ended there, but that was only my first act of kindness for the evening.

After exiting the bus, I realized I had gotten off at the wrong stop. My mom was no where to be found. In -40C weather, I was stranded.

After walking a couple blocks crying and panicked, I saw a man outside of his house putting his small child into the car.

I explained the situation to him. He and his wife welcomed me into their home to use the phone and let me stay to keep warm until my mom arrived.

I don't know the lovely couple that let a stranger make a long distance call on their phone or the TTC driver who helped me out, but thank-you all, wherever you are.
Lindsie Robertson, Newmarket, Aug. 31



Quite a few years ago I was returning from a late party by TTC and missed a connecting bus that would get me home. It was winter, I didn't have money for a taxi and had no choice but to start walking the 5 or so kms home.

After about 15 minutes a police car pulled up and the officer asked if I needed a lift. As I got in I realzied that the car was already full of other people.

Everyone there had missed the last bus and had been walking home in the cold. The officer dropped each of us right at our front door.

Although I called the station the next day to thank him I don't know if the message ever reached him.

Thanks again - neither myself or my very relieved mother have ever forgotten!
Vera Iwanow, Toronto, Ont., Aug. 30


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

*More...*

It was Christmas Eve 1979 and my son was 6 months old.
My husband and I decided to go to church. We did not have a car and walked quite a few blocks from the Christie subway station to Bathurst to get to church. By the time we got there Mass had ended. The snow started to fall pretty hard and it was a very cold and windy.

We started back along Bloor street and I was hugging my son really hard to protect him from the cold and snow. My husband was holding me.

There were no people on the street and hardly any cars and no TTC service. All of a sudden a car with a couple inside stopped and asked where we lived. We got in and they drove us home.

My son is now 26 and I will never forget that special moment when an act of kindness reminded us of the real meaning of Christmas. I don't know who you were, but thanks to the special couple who stepped out of their way to help us.
Sandra Merida, Toronto, Sept. 16




I was driving my antique sports car home one day this spring from the Beaches and heading north up the hill on Main Street.
My car sputtered and stopped and even though it's a small convertible, I had to push it up hill to get it off the road. Two girls, about 14 years old, helped me push the car to the side of the road, which was the first act of kindness!

My car ended up parked on the road in front of a house where a woman was gardening. I told her I had run out of gas and advised I would have to leave the car in front of her house for a bit while I went to get gas.

She told me to hold on and went to the back of her house and came back with the gas can she used for her gas lawn mower. She insisted I use the rest of it to get me to a gas station and refused my offer to pay or refill the can.

Every time I drive by her house now it brings a smile to my face.

It warms my heart to know that three strangers helped me out. Thank you. Toronto really is a great city to live in. 
Paul Fleming Toronto, Sept. 16




Recently, my husband was rushed to emergency with what we thought was a heart attack.
We have four children, so I called my mother in Niagara Falls. When she got to my home the kids were in good hands with neighbours, so she came to the hospital.

She parked her van and got out to pay. Seeing the meter only took change she said out loud: "What do you do if you have no change?" A lady came up to my Mum and handed her a fistful of change. Another ran over and said "I have a paid ticket till 6:30 am, you can have it" With tears in her eyes, my Mum hugged both these wonderful ladies. Although we do not know their names I want to say: Thank You so very much!
Stacey Dobson Hamilton, Sept. 15




Having just started university, my friend and I were trying to move a fridge to her residence, which was about 8 kilometres away.
It was a small fridge, but no cabs stopped for us. We called cab companies, but they all refused to help us out.

One driver saw us trying to unsuccessfully coax another driver to help. He waited until the other driver left, then pulled to the side on the busy street, stepped out and helped us put the fridge in the cab. He then drove us to our destination.

Once we got there, he helped us carry the fridge to the door and asked us if we needed further assistance. We did not and he left.

It might seem like a small deed in the big scheme of things, but dear sir, thanks for helping us out on a hot summer afternoon. We were both extremely tired and grateful. 
Nidhi Sharma, Toronto, Sept. 13 


I am a Canadian living in Estonia. I read the Toronto Star online every day at work.
I just found this 'Acts of Kindness' column today, and I have been enjoying reading all the entries that Canadians have written about each other.

Over the years I have had many acts of kindness bestowed upon me by Canadians, both while I was living in Toronto, and while I have been living in Europe.

While living in Europe, it has been noticeable that the people who are the politest, offer their seats to others, say please and thank you when asking for help, and in general seem to have a smile for everyone; are wearing some type of Canadian flag on their person, and it always makes me feel proud to be part of such a great country.

With all the disasters happening in the world, both nature's and man-made, it is great to be able to read about the small acts that make people remember how great it is to be alive ... and Canadian!

Liisa Novek, Tallinn, Estonia, Sept. 14


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

*More...*

I was on a packed streetcar during the evening rush hour, heading home. A very drunk man kept bumping into me, hitting me with his bag, because he could not stand up right.

A fellow rider put himself between me and the drunk man, shielding me from any further harassment.

I'd like to thank that man. It was a small thing, but one much appreciated by me.
Keri Aasen, Toronto, Sept. 29


In March I returned from a two week trip to Peru that I had been wanting to take as long as I can remember. It was a graduation gift to myself after completing university.
I took the Park n' Fly bus from the airport to my car and headed home to Hamilton. It was later that afternoon I realized my digital camera and over 800 pictures of my trip were missing and I must have left it on the bus when searching for my car keys.

I called the Park n' Fly office and someone on the bus had given my camera to the driver and the driver had returned the camera to the office. I could have replaced a missing camera, but getting those pictures back was priceless.

Thanks to both honest people have allowed me to keep the memory of my trip fresh forever. 
Mark Bosley, Pickering, Sept. 28 


It was just after New Years 1994 and I was in my second year at York University. My best friend was arriving from New Zealand and she was going to crash with me at my residence.
I only had enough money to make a return trip on the TTC [to the airport] so off I headed. I had a sinking feeling when I found out the bus was only going part way to the airport. The driver let me out and I saw that there were some hotels in the distance.

I made it through the snow drifts to the closest hotel. The lady at the front desk saw me looking lost and asked me what had happened. She arranged for their shuttle bus to take me to the airport. I was so relieved and grateful. I was able to make it to the airport and to get my friend.

When I told my mom, she wrote a thank you note to the hotel in appreciation.

Toronto really is a great city full of great people. 
Erin McCracken, Quebec City, Dept. 24


It was the summer of 2002. I lost my apartment and was sleeping on the couch at a friend’s place. Things were falling to pieces. I had to be in court all day and when court recessed for lunch, I took a cab to the bank to cash my pay cheque. I cabbed it back to court, payed the cab driver and went inside.
An hour later I realized I had left my wallet in the cab.

I called the cab company, but no wallet. I later found $5 in my pocket and bought a lottery ticket and when I checked my numbers I had had won $145. I was ecstatic.

Two days later a man called. He found my wallet and from an old business card tracked me down. We met and he returned it along with the $500. So I was up $145 bucks.

I didn’t get the man’s name and he looked like he needed the money more then me. I just want to say thank you for your kindness at such a dark time. It truly renewed my faith in humanity.
Bonnie Cull, Toronto, Sept. 26


I was returning to Winnipeg from Toronto. I had three pieces of luggage and was headed for the Bathurst subway station.
One suitcase was on wheels, one was a knapsack and the other a shoulder carry on bag. I was struggling with all this as I walked along Bathurst street when from behind me I heard a voice say: "Can I help you with that?"

I turned to see a lady in her 70's reaching for my suitcase on wheels. She walked with me to the subway station pulling my suitcase for me. I will always remember her kind gesture as representative of your city, which is my 'adopted' home. 
Dawn Shiloh Winnipeg, Sept. 20


This morning, on the 509 streetcar heading from Union Station to the Exhibition, a young boy named Andrew was taking his first streetcar ride.
The driver announced that we had a special passenger, and because it was his first time on a streetcar, we were going to play.

The driver proceeded to give us a funny and descriptive tour of the streetcar tunnel, as well as flashing the lights on and off while announcing "Warp speed!"

The little guy had a great time, and all the regular commuters had a laugh.

Thanks to the TTC driver for making everyone's day a little brighter. 
Jill Skorochod, Toronto, Sept. 22



During the last Toronto rain storm, I had to pick up my husband at a pre-arranged time of 5:30.
I didn't have an umbrella and as I dithered at the exit I saw a young man getting ready to leave with a large tube of paper and a small black umbrella. I wished him luck. He turned back and said "Would you like me to walk you to your car?" I refused, as my car was more than five minutes away, not to mention that his small umbrella would barely keep him covered. He insisted and suggested that he would drive to his car and then return to pick me up and drive me to mine.

I agreed and waited anxiously to see if he would return. He did but I didn't recognize him from a distance, so he got out and walked to the door and we both then proceeded back to his car under the shelter of this small umbrella.

He then drove me to my car! I am so grateful for his kindness and gentlemanly behaviour. 
Hanaa Barakat, Markham, Sept. 19


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

*More...*

I am a Canadian having fun in Taiwan.
My partner and I were on one of our trips around the island when our alternator belt ripped. We had just enough juice to pull up to a remote fire station. The station manager tried to fix the problem, and when he realized he couldn't, he offered us a room in the fire station for the night.

Early next morning, before we had woken up, he had called a mechanic. By 8 a.m. we were on our way again, having had a good night's sleep, and a great story to tell our friends.
Alice Wu Taichung, Taiwan, Oct. 10


My brother and I were at a Vietnamese sandwich shop earlier today buying things for our mother. I went to the cash to pay but found out they only accepted cash. The total was $14 and I only had $13 and my brother no money. I was going to put back one of the items when a random woman beside me gave me $1 so I could pay for everything. Even though it was only a dollar the gesture surprised me because I find most people in Toronto (including me) are conditioned to ignore the plight of others. 
Lily Luu, Scarborough, Oct. 8


I was involved in a head-on collision in 2001 on a stormy winter night. My young 20-year-old daughter came home to take care of me, and has since then with love and generosity. She has helped me rebuild my life as I lost my health, my job, my credibility since I had suffered a mild traumatic brain injury and my house that I saved for as a single mother of three girls. We bought a much smaller one together. She is soon leaving to marry but has assured me that she will always be close by. That is kindness - kindness from my own child. How thankful I am for her. She was my angel when I thought that God had given up on me. 
Donna Hunter, Oakville, Oct. 8



Last spring I was at an evening class at the downtown campus of U of T when I noticed another student looking quite ill. She said she was okay to walk home but I insisted and I drove her home.
When I pulled into my apartment building north of the 401, I noticed that my purse wasn't in the car. Hoping that I had left it in the class where every one knew me, I went to my apartment to check for messages. To my surprise there was one from a stranger. He left his name and cell number and said he had my purse. When I called, he told me he had picked my purse up off the street and would be in Yorkville with friends for the evening.

I drove back downtown to the pub where he was. He and his friends were sitting so they could see the door and waved me over as soon as I came in. He was An undergrad at U of T and apologized(!) for having to go into my purse to get my licence. He wouldn't take anything, but I asked some questions and handed him some money for the AIDS charity he would be working with in the summer.

I usually put my bags on the front passenger seat but since the other student was there I threw them into the back. The purse must have fallen out I made the transfer.

I hope his work went well! Thanks again! 
Tina Bauer, Toronto, Oc. 7




After an evening out with the girls in early in November, I realized that my Metropass and driver's license were missing. It was especially upsetting since Metropasses aren't cheap, and I was going to have to pay for the TTC for the remainder of the month.
About a week later, on my birthday, I received a letter in the mail from a woman who had found my Metropass in a cab the night I lost it. Not only did she return my pass and driver's license, she also wished me a happy birthday!

It was the perfect birthday present and I quickly wrote her back and thanked her profusely. 
Erin Wilson, Toronto, Oct. 6




My girlfriend and I were in Toronto for the Film Festival [because] I wanted to show her the city where I had lived for 15 years.
We planned a small road trip and were stocking up at the Dominion in little Italy when she realized she had dropped her cash somewhere in the busy store. She thought for sure someone had snapped it up.

After searching for 10 minutes,the manager came to her with the money saying the woman in the Deli Department had found it.

Ya, Toronto the Good! 
Bobby Dirshtein, Los Angeles, Oct. 3 


I am a Canadian studying in Norway.
A few weeks ago I was riding my bike to school in the rain. After making a sharp turn, I fell off my bike and cut my arm badly. Three cars stopped to see if I was alright.

The first people to stop were a husband and wife. The man insisted on driving me to the hospital, while his wife walked the rest of her way to work in the rain.

I did not get their names, but I truly appreciate their help and kindness. 
Sarah Gorman, Stord, Norway, Oct. 1


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

A few weeks ago, I was out with friends in downtown Toronto partying into the early hours of the morning.

I missed the last GO bus to Milton, so I had to take a cab. I got in and told the cabbie where I was going and he called his call centre to ask for the price, which was $75. I told him I would have to get some money from an ATM because I only had about $30 in my wallet.

He took the $30 and drove me all the way home, telling me that if his daughter was ever out that late and needed a ride, he would hope someone would do the same for her.

I am forever grateful to that cabbie for that kind gesture.
Georgia Lupicsz, Milton, Oct. 15



I just wanted to thank you for this small, but rewarding section of you paper.

Even though I don't like the Leafs and am not a big Toronto fan, I do like this section. I always look forward to the latest stories.

My wife is from Medicine Hat, Alberta and their local paper has a Ticked off/Tickled pink section. It contains too many pessimists ranting about the city not cutting down weeds, fixing pot holes, neighbors who talk too loud etc or anything else that is wrong in this world of ours.

Your section is for the optimists out there and I for one appreciate this and look forward to new stories. Keep it up!
Jason Smith Ottawa. Oct. 12



After reading the top stories in The Star's [online] Saturday Oct 15 edition, I feel sick. Child and animal abuse, sadistic murder, political scandal, the list goes on.

I find myself desparetely scrolling down the page, looking for something to help restore a little faith in my fellow human beings and quelch this feeling of panic.

Acts of Kindness is tucked into the bottom of the page and I jump on it. Although the acts are small, they are important, inspirational and should be closer to the top so we can see the good along with the bad.
Laina Koskela, Mississauga, Oct. 15



Last year at Thanksgiving, my boyfriend and I were driving on the 403 near Burlington when we were hit from behind by a drunk driver.

Our car flipped twice, rolled across four lanes and skidded to a stop upside down, but luckily in the shoulder. When we overcame the shock, we were lucky to find that four cars had stopped to help.

Those people were so kind, helping us calm down, calling the ambulance and speaking to our families when we were too shaken to do it ourselves. They stayed until the firemen, ambulance and police showed up, after which we were taken away. We didn’t get the chance to say: Thank You for your kindness.

We found out later that a female driver who witnessed the accident had followed the drunk, when she realized he was not stopping. When he parked his car, she called the police to tell them where he was.

Even though that day is filled with terrible memories, we really did experience innumerable acts of kindness. We just wanted to say thank you so much to each and every person who helped us out that day.
Andrea Chan Toronto, Oct. 11


----------

